# Blackhills SD



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Just booked a fly fishing trip in early OCT near Deadwood, we're spending a few days there on the way back from a mule deer & antelope hunt in WY. Hoping to get my wife on a nice brown on fly rod. Anyone ever been?

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Fishcreamer (Apr 16, 2021)

miked913 said:


> Just booked a fly fishing trip in early OCT near Deadwood, we're spending a few days there on the way back from a mule deer & antelope hunt in WY. Hoping to get my wife on a nice brown on fly rod. Anyone ever been?
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


If you have the chance book a guide and fish the “miracle mile” absolutely the best trout fishing anywhere in my opinion


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Let us know on the mule deer/antelope hunt & the trout fishing Mike. Good luck.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Trip went pretty good! The fishing was wonderful! Mostly brown trout, 1 good rainbow, all on fly, we caught 25-30 fish on a 4 hour trip. We went with Dakota Angler guide service our guide Dave was very knowledgeable and patient with us and our limited fly fishing experience and had us in beautiful fish filled holes all morning. We fished on Spearfish Creek not far from Lead, SD The hunt in WY was also incredible, I filled both of my tags and the others with us also got 2 antelope and a mule deer, my wife had a fall turkey tag that was the only unfilled tag in our group, we did a lot of searching for the birds and while they were all over the ranch the week before we got there, had done a dissapearing act just before our arrival. The weather was great for our whole trip and we are already planning and looking forward to the next.












































reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

miked913 said:


> Just booked a fly fishing trip in early OCT near Deadwood, we're spending a few days there on the way back from a mule deer & antelope hunt in WY. Hoping to get my wife on a nice brown on fly rod. Anyone ever been?
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


I caught fish, rainbows I think, at Mitchell lake. Off 385 near hill city. I think I was just throwing a spinner. I got bored and was just jigging it off a rock face near the road. The fish bit!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

There are some creeks out there that have some heavy metal contamination and stuff. I think the state guide tells you which creeks to watch. Lots of old mines and stuff out there and while not plentiful people have tried to mine gold out of creeks. I forget for sure where I had found the info but it was pre- smart phone so I imagine in the fishing regs.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

matticito said:


> There are some creeks out there that have some heavy metal contamination and stuff. I think the state guide tells you which creeks to watch. Lots of old mines and stuff out there and while not plentiful people have tried to mine gold out of creeks. I forget for sure where I had found the info but it was pre- smart phone so I imagine in the fishing regs.


No fish were harmed in the making of this post. Deer and antelope different story.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Great trip, that is a great area. Glad you both had a great time. Congrats


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Very nice and sounds like a wonderful trip  !


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks you had a great trip Mike.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great trip Mike. Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mike, is that a Remington 700? What caliber did you use? Nice scenery and pics, looks like you both had a great time.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Kenlow1 said:


> Mike, is that a Remington 700? What caliber did you use? Nice scenery and pics, looks like you both had a great time.


It is a 700, it is a 6mm. Shot both animals with it.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------

